# Looking for grapple load in Southern, NH



## scalo (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi Guys
I am looking for someone that sells grapple loads in NH. I am looking to buy about 10 cord, if anyone has any information about who i can contact I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks in advance
Scott


----------



## ghitch75 (Apr 22, 2008)

if you where in Indiana i could get you butt ends loaded for 40 buc's a load( 1 to 1 1/2 cords per load)....there loggin' 200 acres down the road from me...


----------



## ktm250rider (Apr 22, 2008)

Theres was a post on craigslist about 2 months ago for a tree company selling grapple loads for around $875 in northern mass to southern NH.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 22, 2008)

scalo said:


> Hi Guys
> I am looking for someone that sells grapple loads in NH. I am looking to buy about 10 cord, if anyone has any information about who i can contact I would greatly appreciate it.
> Thanks in advance
> Scott



Call around to some local tree services and ask if they need a place to "dump" logs that the mills won't buy. "City trees" here can be had for NOTHING. It's a benefit to the tree services to have a place to dump them where they don't have to drive far.


----------



## Husky137 (Apr 22, 2008)

2FatGuys said:


> Call around to some local tree services and ask if they need a place to "dump" logs that the mills won't buy. "City trees" here can be had for NOTHING. It's a benefit to the tree services to have a place to dump them where they don't have to drive far.



Maybe in your neck of the woods, not around this area.


----------



## scalo (Apr 23, 2008)

unfortunatly there are no city trees where I am in Milford and any tree company around here is selling cord wood but it seems none are selling grapple loads.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Apr 23, 2008)

Call your local Loggers. That's your best bet in securing a truckload of tree length.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 26, 2008)

Husky137 said:


> Maybe in your neck of the woods, not around this area.



It's all about building relationships. There are always trees that a service removes that no mill will accept. We have done this for so long that a few tree services now just assume we'll take there scraps and drop them off without us even asking. My partner got home from our hard day of pine clearing to find that a tree service had dropped 3 full dump loads of oak and hickory limbs and trunks in his yard. They left a business card so he would know who dropped it. We have only gotten "trash wood" (pine / sweetgum) once like this and when I called to complain, they came back out with a grapple truck and loaded it and hauled it away. The next week, they brought twice as much oak as a "peace offering"... LOL. I'm headed to my partner's house in a few minutes to start working up what was dropped there yesterday.

Remember... you are providing a benefit to the tree services when you give them a place to dump the wood nobody else will pay for.


----------



## Husky137 (Apr 27, 2008)

2FatGuys said:


> It's all about building relationships. There are always trees that a service removes that no mill will accept. We have done this for so long that a few tree services now just assume we'll take there scraps and drop them off without us even asking. My partner got home from our hard day of pine clearing to find that a tree service had dropped 3 full dump loads of oak and hickory limbs and trunks in his yard. They left a business card so he would know who dropped it. We have only gotten "trash wood" (pine / sweetgum) once like this and when I called to complain, they came back out with a grapple truck and loaded it and hauled it away. The next week, they brought twice as much oak as a "peace offering"... LOL. I'm headed to my partner's house in a few minutes to start working up what was dropped there yesterday.
> 
> Remember... you are providing a benefit to the tree services when you give them a place to dump the wood nobody else will pay for.



It's great that you have that kind of set-up down where you live in NC. In the area where I and scalo live, firewood is a serious commodity worth big dollars. Tree services and loggers don't give it away, because disposal at landfills or dumpsites isn't an issue. We can always find buyers for the wood that mills won't take. I can sell all of my chips as well.


----------



## 2FatGuys (Apr 27, 2008)

Husky137 said:


> It's great that you have that kind of set-up down where you live in NC. In the area where I and scalo live, firewood is a serious commodity worth big dollars. Tree services and loggers don't give it away, because disposal at landfills or dumpsites isn't an issue. We can always find buyers for the wood that mills won't take. I can sell all of my chips as well.



I'm so sorry to hear that! Most people around here pay for it also, simply because they haven't made the contacts. We spent today processing the three loads that were dumped in my partner's yard. We are officially done with stocking for his needs and mine for next winter. I guess our wooditis will have to go toward wood for sale now.


----------



## rmihalek (Apr 27, 2008)

In addition to looking up local logging outfits, also try looking up "Land Clearing" companies. Sometimes if a construction outfit needs to clear a half acre or an acre, they can't get a logging outfit to come in with skidders and all that, so they get a land clearing crew. (At least, this is what I see in my area of massachusetts).

There's a wood fired electrical plant somewhere around here that is rumored to consume 40 semi loads a day of chips, so my guess is there's always going to be a market for chips, so you're competing with that buyer for your firewood logs.


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow! This thread has been an eye-opener for me. I cut & split firewood with 2 other guys from work. We are lucky enough to have established relationships with 2 different tree services. Either the log truck shows up with 8-11 cord of logs (which costs us a 30-pack) or we go and load the rounds into our pickups and bring them back for splitting. Later this week we have to pick up about 4 cord of white and black Oak...total cost to us...2 yds of loam.

It never occured to me that there are places where doing it this way would be difficult. I guess I'll go count my blessings.


----------



## robv (Apr 29, 2008)

David Happ 
Marquis Tree Service 
http://www.MarquisTree.com 
[email protected] 
781-603-5004 

Here's the guy off craigslist. I got a load off of him. $575 and I got more wood than I expected...  
Can't beat the price. Plus it gave me a reason to get a new MS460.  
But I plan on keep getting wood from this guy. Hopefully he'll come down on the price next time...


----------



## steviep (Apr 29, 2008)

you guys that get free wood are lucky. I have friends that work on the tree crews I could have all the pine I can handle so I will properly end up putting in a outdoor wood boiler. 
Less than 600 a load not bad, Most of the loggers around here are getting around 700 for a 6 to 8 cord load. Still better than 250 a cord cut split and delivered, or 4.50 a gallon for oil and propane is not far behind. What really drives the price of the wood up around here is that the big energy plant here in NH witch is 5 miles from Maine and 20 miles from Mass. Will pay the guys more for wood that is chipped up than they can get for it as firewood.


----------



## woodbooga (May 21, 2008)

steviep said:


> you guys that get free wood are lucky. I have friends that work on the tree crews I could have all the pine I can handle so I will properly end up putting in a outdoor wood boiler.
> Less than 600 a load not bad, Most of the loggers around here are getting around 700 for a 6 to 8 cord load. Still better than 250 a cord cut split and delivered, or 4.50 a gallon for oil and propane is not far behind. What really drives the price of the wood up around here is that the big energy plant here in NH witch is 5 miles from Maine and 20 miles from Mass. Will pay the guys more for wood that is chipped up than they can get for it as firewood.



steviep, you live 2 towns from me and we're in much the same situation, though we're both in the 2nd most forested state in the country, with nearby Maine being the most forested. 

I've not had that much luck with the tree guys (even if they don't sell, many give their employees first crack at the wood as a fringe benefit, while others have relationships with the commercial sellers). But it would be worth getting to know some of the local builders. As you know, with Portsmouth and even Rochester getting expensive, towns like Milton are experiencing lots of development - though less so recently with the downturn in the economy. 

That said, there's a lot to be said about relationship building. Even private homeowners are a source of wood for me. Just this past weekend, I caught site of a dump-bound trailer filled with 3"-7" logs in a driveway. Pulled in and came away with a truckload and an invite to come back with saw to clean up some deadfall (big poplar, oak, maple, and apple - even some long-dead white pine I might go back for if needed later in the gathering season.)


----------



## scalo (May 21, 2008)

robv said:


> David Happ
> Marquis Tree Service
> http://www.MarquisTree.com
> [email protected]
> ...



Thanks for the information, I just called him and left a message, I just hope I am not too far away to make it cost effective. I am just shocked that I am having so much trouble finding grapple loads, I thought it would be much easier.


----------

